# Senior Friendly Bow



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

NO. Maybe the longer ATA but otherwise, my opinion, no. All who enter the "senior" part of life have many variables that are deciding factors in our choice. I still shoot 60#s hunting & until 2 years ago used 60#s for all my shooting including field (112 arrows) & target (90 arrows). I now use 45#s for outdoor just because it allows me to hold that much longer on long shots. I also shoot a 50# Longbow with fingers. Years ago I had a left elbow operation & then a right shoulder operation. Dr said I was done shooting a bow. That was over 30 years ago & I'm still at it. Everything depends on each individual, not because we're seniors. Hell, I see kids in their 30s unable to do things I do due to various reasons. We can't control some things. If your worried about shoulders, sure, go lighter. No reason not to in this day & age. Tons of biggame killed with 40# 50# recurves back in the day so todays compound of that weight is more than sufficient for most animals we might hunt. Targets, we don't worry about penetration, just as much speed as we can safely get.. My opinion & I say I started in 1956 when I bought my 1st real bow & joined a club. My biggest problem is my knees & they are shot. High School Track & cross country, 8 years military, & 32 years of heavy, hard work in a Steel Mill did a number on them. We just adjust" best we can.


----------



## bprimm (May 8, 2017)

Buiedog said:


> I suspect we all are protective of our shoulders (or should be, I think). This is especially true for seniors who want to continue to shoot for the long haul. Assuming the bow is correctly set up for the senior so he/she is not over pulling, do you think there are compound target bows that are more senior friendly-easier on the shoulders, elbows, etc.


Yes....there are varying degrees of cam design. (soft, medium & hard)
PSE and others have a cam that is much less harsh than some. 
Visit an archery pro shop and try a few. You will be amazed at the the choices.


----------



## luckyhook (Feb 7, 2020)

Looking at same options, Have had to reduce dw quite a lot. Are there bow with better low weight options?


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I am 70.had a bad fall on my shoulder at 65 and had it repaired.Then finally had my neck fixed at 68 from a high school basketball injury. Tried all the bows and the PSE Evolve cam is the easiest on me.It has DL and let-off adjustments on the cam that you can change in minutes. I bought the longer shootdown model and pulls really easy at 45# and holds without hardly any strain on my neck. 29" dl,45# with a 285 gn arrow for 3d and around 280 fps. There is the Evoke,Evolve models that are shorter and much faster with same cam. Mathews and Hoyt have some really nice looking bows and believe me I have tried them at the shop and they are just not friendly to my old injury's. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I have to agree with Draw29 about the PSE Evolve cam. Last year I bought a PSE Supra Focus target bow with this cam. It is the smoothest drawing cam I have tried in a long time. Other than a round wheel bow that nobody sells today, I would highly recommend the Evolve.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

I just set up an Elite Ritual 30 in 53lbs. Elites are known for smoother cycles and that's why I went in that direction. I shot a round of 3-D Sunday and it was pain free. I like a shorter ATA and a 33" to a lot of people is a good length. You can also find some Mathews No Cams lying around from time to time. Also very easy to draw but older technology compared to more recent.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Like mentioned above, so far PSE is the only one out there (for now) that is listening to shooters who want to let down shots without dislocating a shoulder. Only other route is to go retro with a vintage set up or traditional stuff.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

A lot depends on your draw length, the same bow with a 27" draw may be harsh, but at 31" draw feels easy. In general, the slower rated IBO speed bows will draw smoother, and the speed bows rough. I have a Xpedition Denali at 31" draw, 34" ATA with 35-45 pound limbs and it's butter, and shoots my 3D arrows at 300 fps maxed out at 46#


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2002)

Check out the PSE target bows. Very smooth draw and easier on you shoulders.


----------



## Kimel (Feb 5, 2020)

My shoulders have both been fixed and the right one was a huge fix following an accident a decade ago. I tried a couple other brands but the PSE Evolve cam is smooth as glass and without pain. That lead me to buying a used Shootdown. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

I am 70 years old and am target shooting with C4 #40 65% let off max CAM. The draw back is slower arrow speed but it does not matter for target shooting. The beauty is I can easily hold the bow at valley with the low let off CAM.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with the Evolve cam, I bought a 60# Evoke 35 with the Evolve cam. When I am having issues I can turn it down to 45-50#, hunting 55-60#. I did a lot of research when hitting the mid 60s and needed a easy drawing bow, the Evoke 35 EC was a good choice for me.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have three PSE bows right now. Two have the ME cams and one the DC. I have tried friends bows with Evolve cams. At Vegas, I tried all the bows that the venders had and found Bowtech on comfort setting to be the easiest on my 73 year old shoulders.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Been shooting PSE for many years, Drive Cam and Evolve Cam very smooth. Got an Elite Rezult, can say it is as smooth as the PSE. I am shooting 50# indoors/outdoors. With the light carbon arrows available there is no need to shoot high poundage outdoors.


----------



## min.joe (Jan 23, 2017)

i agree. a lot has to do with how much speed you want


----------



## Bunko (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a Bear Arena 30 turned down to 60# and struggling. Undecided about getting different limbs 45-60# or buying a new bow. Plus and minuses to both.


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes the bow can make a difference in my opinion. I have 4 different models of compound bows and shoot them all. My Mathews C4 with high let off cams is the easiest on my shoulders and elbows. It feels buttery smooth and the low holding weight allows me to aim precisely and avoid target panic since while holding I feel no pain. My next best one is the Mathews TRX 8. It has a more aggressive cam which makes drawing harder and I feel my shoulder discomfort more. I am sure there are other brands that have the same affect. In my opinion the softer, smoother less harsh cams are better for seniors who want to shoot for a long time into their senior years.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Bunko said:


> I have a Bear Arena 30 turned down to 60# and struggling. Undecided about getting different limbs 45-60# or buying a new bow. Plus and minuses to both.


You might look into getting lower weight limbs, if available. A cheaper alternative than buying a new bow.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

JF from VA said:


> You might look into getting lower weight limbs, if available. A cheaper alternative than buying a new bow.


So many of the new bows do not offer 40# limbs.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

Forget compounds for me. I'm proud to be able to change a light bulb. All those wheels and cables? Yipes!


----------



## Hog Hunter (Mar 4, 2020)

I am looking towards a new bow and my bow shop (which I have been going to for 15 years) says I should get an Mathews Traverse in the 40/50 range. I’m 68,with a bad right shoulder. Any thoughts on this bow. I now shoot a Hoyt CRX32,and 9 years old. I like the bow but looking towards a newer one.
Thank You,in advance.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

that's like wanting a 5lb rifle with 30-06 power and no recoil.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Slower the IBO, in general, more gentle the draw cycle.

Select a target bow around 310 IBO or lower


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm about to turn 81 and have two classic x bows in basement and both with 40 pound limbs . barnsdale will make you 40 pound limbs . . .peace


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

All my compounds pull around 40#-45# - and I'm often cranking them up and down. 

I've had the surgery to repair both of my shoulders due to a motorcycle accident I had back in 2003 (also lost my right leg). Of all my compounds, my favorite is my Mathews Avail (it currently pulls around 42#) - it is just so nice and smooth, both drawing and shooting.

Of my trad bows, my most comfortable to shoot are my 25# and 29# ones. I can pull 35#, and even 40#, but I feel it in my right shoulder. Most of you probably know that pulling and holding a trad bow is sure not like operating a compound.

Since I don't hunt with any of my bows, the lower poundage doesn't bother me


----------



## paips (Jan 26, 2020)

Well i can only give you my two cents but as someone who has arthritis in shoulders and 6 months ago was pulling 50# with my G5. I don't have a bow shop anywhere close so i went to big box store in nearby city..yes..cabelas. I tried out , had to be 20 different bows and im not too concerned on price i can buy a high end bow but they really don't have any of the real high end bows there , so i settled on a Blackout bow , i guess its cabelas house brand built by bowtech. I found it very friendly to shoot..smooth as hell. I shoot every day and i now am able to pull 65# with not too much trouble and plan on maxxing it out to 70# before hunting season. I am not shilling one way or the other i'm just not a brand specific guy and just go by how it feels. Thanks


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Realms X or Revolt X @ 42lb are very comfortable to shoot I'm 64 with 5 herniated disc in my neck along with 4 back surgeries. I'm very impressed with this bow.


----------



## Oldbowbender (Feb 18, 2020)

Right now I'm trying a PSE Decree HD . I'm 77 and this year I shot Barebow indoors. I used a Olympic style 70" bow for that and it was fun. I turned it down a little for indoors and it made it a lot more fun to shoot. I used to be able to pull heavy hunting recurves but not now. Even with light arrows I struggled with distance in field so I bought a new PSE Decree HD to help me shoot targets in field and all around. I shoot BH freestyle with it and I have turned it down some to make it comfortable for me. I still get great speed with light target arrows so can reach out to longer distances and not lose arrows or miss target bales. With age we have to make adaptations to keep doing things we like. Keep trying and have fun out there.


----------



## Stickbowbill (Apr 24, 2020)

Really depends on what your main purpose will be with your bow. Never rule out old bows that were built to shoot more than for speed. I have an older Hoyt Spectra Medalist that has pro wheels that is a joy to shoot. Not built for speed with a 45" ATA but keeps me shooting.


----------



## lscott1953 (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm 66 and shot recurves for many years. I now shoot a 40 - 50 lb Mathews Traverse for hunting and target. They draw very smooth with a nice draw cycle. Tried a Vertix but it was way to hard pulling at the same poundage.


----------



## billyxt (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been shooting Elite for a few years now. The smoothest drawing bow I have shot. I am only shooting 40-50 lds but am amazed how flat these low weight bows shoot at longer distances.


----------



## SDguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Just turned 55 so I likely have a bit to learn on what being a senior means. Nearly 3 years ago I backed down to 65 lb DW from 70 lb the DFX cams on my CD34 tend to be fairly smooth IMHO. Really liking the #3 cam CD34 now & hope this holds true for a lot of years to come.


----------



## Harleyguy55 (May 12, 2020)

min.joe said:


> i agree. a lot has to do with how much speed you want


I was curious with a minimum IBO 300 threshhold which bow would folks recommend? Can you get that much speed from 40-50#? Not so critical to target but I'm thinking more about hunting. Thanks


----------



## oldpuck (Jun 25, 2009)

Elite Synergy for me. 60# limbs maxed out to 62#. Smoothest draw of any bow I have tried. 

I'm 66. 5"6", 165lbs so I'm not a big guy. Right shoulder dislocation and tear in 2004. Right distal biceps repair in 2004. Right shoulder impingement and rotator cuff repair in 2013. Couldn't repair the labrum, it's gone I waited too long. Two titanium knees too. Right shoulder arthritis helped somewhat from surgery, but still feel it. Definitely weaker on the right side and that's why I lowered to 60# limbs and to a "slower" bow. I do work hard to stay in shape and keep some strength. Now though, I also won't take a shot at animals past 50yds (not that I shot much past that before), but I will say that last season the closest I got to an elk was 72 yards and it was frustrating not being able to take the shot (or get closer, damn the brush).


----------



## dondiego (May 23, 2020)

Looking to get back into archery after 40+ years. Trying to pick the best compound bow for me...too many choices!


----------



## bradleyr001 (Mar 21, 2015)

Following.


----------



## clay target guy (May 29, 2017)

I have had my right shoulder cut on twice and looked for a smooth drawing bow as well. I started out with a Mathews TRG no cam. Smooth but a little too jumpy for my taste. After several trail and errors, I am now shooting a PSE Supra Focus XL LD. I do think that the longer ATA helps smooth any bow out.


----------



## rxit (Jun 7, 2020)

I kind of settled on a Mathews no cam. I'm not concerned with speed, just want to be able to get back to shooting and hope to do so pain free.


----------



## Nestle (May 21, 2020)

64, bad rotator cuff =crossbow!

Oh to be 30 once again!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

61.5 years old. About 8 years back I was hitting a rough patch physically. Gained weight, stopped working out, shoulders elbows and everything else ached. I went from 80 pounds to 70 pounds and even to 65 pounds.

Finally after sorts being pushed by the girl I was dating, I went back to the gym. Too heavy to jog and afraid of hurting my knees, I started lifting weights again,,,, but in a senior manner. 20 reps a set to push blood in and out of the muscle areas. 

My shoulders quickly responded. My rotators are not good, bad actually but the activity done correctly mostly learned from an online enthusiast called “Archery Strong”.

1 year later my shoulders have close to 90% range of motion, some pain and stiffness but they will loosen up with some activity. 

My hunting activity after I get up in the ladder stand and nock an arrow is to put my hands close together shoulder height and push my body off from the tree and repeat. Kinda a close grip standing push up angling forward so my body weight gives the resistance. 10-25 reps and my shoulder loosen up.

I’m drawing 70 pounds like butter and am going to set my 80 pound hog killing bow back up soon. 

You can fight off old age if you put the work in. It’s hard and it hurts but done correctly, you’ll thank God for it. 

I’d be glad to assist anyone trying to make it happen.

Xbow on HOLD for this old man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm 69. For years I was shooting a Bowtech Sentinel, but had to put it down because its draw cycle was murderous on my shoulders. I purchased a PSE Supra Focus because of its smooth draw and my shoulders thanked me for it. I'm strongly considering another one in the very near future.

Automan


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Watch a high speed video of the bow at release.
Where do you think all that shock is going?
That's why they make limb savers.
The shock has to go through your hand, wrist, elbow and shoulder.
Anything you do or put on the bow to absorb some of the shock has to help, or at least it can't hurt.
Just my 70 year old two cents worth.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Well, I got to reading my previous post and decided I must have given pretty sound advice, so I called my local pro shop and ordered up another Supra Focus. My motto has always been, Anything Worth Having is Worth Having Two Of.

Automan


----------



## clay target guy (May 29, 2017)

automan26 said:


> Well, I got to reading my previous post and decided I must have given pretty sound advice, so I called my local pro shop and ordered up another Supra Focus. My motto has always been, Anything Worth Having is Worth Having Two Of.
> 
> Automan


Nothing like a back up for your back up.....lol
I too have a Supra Focus XL LD and really like the Evolve cam but wanted a little shorter bow for 3d so I bought a Shoot Down. Nice bow, easy to shoot but the Focus is easier to draw (I am guessing due to the longer ATA length)
I am happy with both.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess I laid off too long after I fell and injured by collar bone. Only shooting 40 pounds on my Pearson MarXman but my left shoulder is acting up. I really need to improve my muscles that are involved in drawing the bow. So I'm looking for some good exercises to build up that area. Any good suggestions? I'm not going to buy a new bow until I'm sure I'll be able to shoot. Keep in mind my shoulders are as old as I am...four score.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

^^^^ When I was dealing with my collarbone issue I started at 40lbs for about 1 year, then to 45lb for 6 months, and now I’m at 50lbs.
The Evolve cams has made that happen. Now I feel better at 50lbs shooting 420grn @ 245fps for hunting but hoping to be between 50-60lbs by the season.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

automan26 said:


> Well, I got to reading my previous post and decided I must have given pretty sound advice, so I called my local pro shop and ordered up another Supra Focus. My motto has always been, Anything Worth Having is Worth Having Two Of.
> 
> Automan


Which Supra Focus did you get, the regular one or the XL version?


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 13, 2013)

I use a 60lbs creed with daiedl down to 53lbs.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

I replied earlier, but wanted to add that I've cranked all my bows down to around 37# - it feels great for me. Since I don't hunt with them, hunting poundage isn't an issue.


----------



## greyfoxx (Dec 9, 2019)

After a shoulder replacement at 68, I bought a Hoyt Klash, shooting 48#. 2 years later my shoulder is doing great and would like to upgrade to a smooth bow that would be a little faster.


----------



## rsay1 (Oct 7, 2006)

I’m 72 and have been shooting a 60 lb Mathews monster that I bought a few years ago, I lowered the draw weight into the lower 50s and started shooting a few arrows at-a time Until I was able to shoot it easily, then started raising the weight and now I think i am shooting it close to 60lb draw . Because it is a fast bow I feel I have overcome the lower draw weight and still get great performance.


----------



## Munger23 (Jul 1, 2019)

See the pse evoke LT


----------

